# New group



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I have just created a new group for the Canadian producers out there. I thought it would be a plce to discuss policy, economic and even weather events that effect us together as a group, and not bore the rest of the members of this site with our canuk jibber-jabber. Just a simple regional(state) group, all can join, and all are invited if they wish.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

... for those who are unsure how to join, click on "my profile" on the top right of the screen, next on the left side of the screen part-way down go to where it says "groups" and just to the right of that is "join groups," click on it, and then select the Canadian Hay Producers out of the list.


----------

